
Is Constant Corporate Monitoring Killing Morale? - steve_g
https://www.nbcnews.com/better/business/constant-corporate-monitoring-killing-morale-ncna800301
======
dozzie
Not really. Constant presence of politics and companies not caring about their
employees' well-being and professional growth are what is killing morale.
Everything else is just a minor pain compared to that.

